
CIA Director says he would resign if ordered to resume waterboarding - petethomas
http://reuters.com/article/newsOne/idUSKCN0ZT2T3
======
progressive_dad
How about stating that the CIA will, despite being a civilian organization,
adopt the oath of the UCMJ. The Uniform Code of Military Justice (UCMJ)
809.ART.90 (20), makes it clear that personnel need to obey the “lawful
command of his superior officer,” 891.ART.91 (2), the “lawful order of a
warrant officer”, 892.ART.92 (1) the “lawful general order”, 892.ART.92 (2)
“lawful order”. In each case, personnel have an obligation and a duty to only
obey Lawful orders and indeed have an obligation to disobey Unlawful orders,
including orders by the president that do not comply with the UCMJ. The moral
and legal obligation is to the U.S. Constitution and not to those who would
issue unlawful orders, especially if those orders are in direct violation of
the Constitution and the UCMJ.

------
e-sushi
I’m sure the ones undergoing such torture in the future will be pleased to
hear he’s willing to retire early. #FacePalm

